# Koi hat sein Maul schief, was kann das sein?



## gAudi (6. Sep. 2008)

Hallo Teichgemeinde,

heute beim Füttern ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei einem unserer Koi das Maul schief ist. Ich habe ihn dann mal vorsichtig rausgekäschert und mir aus der Nähe angesehen. 
Folgendes Bild zeigt sich:
es scheint der Knorpel aus der Haut hervorzuragen, oder anders gesagt, die Haut scheint zu klein zu sein. Mann kann also den Knorpel, der das Maul bildet, sehen. Und abgesehen davon, ragt es unsymetrisch hervor! 

Vom Verhalten hat er sich nicht verändert, er erscheint weiterhin neugierig und frisst auch! Nur nach dem Käschern hatte er schlechte Laune! - verständlich!

Ich danke Euch für Eure Hilfe!!!


...schönes Wochenende...

             Günni


----------



## toschbaer (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Koi hat sein Maul schief, was kann das sein?*

Hallo Günni,
normalerweise ist das kein problem!
es sollte sich in den nächsten 24 Std wieder normalisieren 
Und wenn nicht hmmmmm öhm must Du es einmasieren :shock lol
Ist das gleiche als wenn Du Dir Dein Mund ausrenkst!!!
Das sollte aber bei Deinem Koi nicht so oft vorkommen, sonst kann es sein, dass es für immer so bleit

LG
Der Friedliche


----------



## gAudi (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Koi hat sein Maul schief, was kann das sein?*

Hallo "Der Friedliche",

das sind ja dann doch ganz angenehme Prognosen. Aber ehrlich gesagt, ich persönlich habe mir noch nie den Mund ausgerenkt - zum Glück!!! ;-)

Wieder zurück zum Thema:
Ist sowas denn "normal"? Ich habe davon noch nie gehört, geschweige denn gesehen! Haben andere User sowas auch schon mal beobachtet??? Wie kann sowas passieren?

Zumindest kann ich jetzt ruhig schlafen....

             schönen Sonntag noch...

                  ....Günni!


----------

